# The speed of growth in height for toy poodle?



## southwind (Dec 11, 2010)

I was just wandering how much this little baby's grow (on average) in height per month? Any ideas?


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't answer your question directly, but I've heard that the most intensive growth takes place during the first six months in toys. hopefully someone more knowledgeable will correct me.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pups tend to grow in spurts, but most toys will have reached close to their full height by 6 - 7 months. I've been told there are some papillon lines that have a late growth burst around 10 months - I don't know if it is the same for poodles.

A useful rule of thumb is that pups weigh approximately half their adult weight at around 14 weeks. You may find this site helpful: How Big Will My Puppy Get?


----------



## southwind (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. I know that they grow for about 6 - 7 months and then just fill out some more. I was more curious how much inch/cm they tend to get taller per month? Has someone keep up measuring her/his toys height per month maybe?


----------



## southwind (Dec 11, 2010)

Here is one height chart I was able to find:

POODLE PUPPY GROWTH CHARTS

According to this chart they should get about 1 inch in height every 4 weeks. Did this proved accurate with your toy(s)?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

To be honest, I was never very successful measuring either of mine as pups - they were far too wriggly! That's why I concentrated on their weight.


----------

